# Mojo is beak banging...



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

I kept hearing knocking on the cage and kept yelling at the kids to stop hitting the cage. Well today my daughter was upstairs and my son is at school and I hear it again. I kept watching to see what the noise was, it's Mojo knocking on everything.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

:lol: Earl does that aswell, it is quite funny!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Hmmmm maybe the breeder was wrong about the parents and mojo is a male  thats usually a male trait never heard of females beak banging.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I have never heard of female's beak banging either, it is a male thing!


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

Everytime I hear it I get ready to tell one of the kids to get away from the cage then realize they are no where near it. It just started the other day.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Earl normally does it when he is settling down to sleep, when he hasn't gone up to his branch yet!  He does it on the food dish!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

He's got his Mojo working!! LOL!


*Ok, I'm showing my age*


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

Plukie said:


> He's got his Mojo working!! LOL!


LMAO!!! 

Mojo was doing it on the cage, the smaller ladder and the water dish. I have a wood pecker! YAY!!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

:lol: That's so cute, i love when the boys beak bang. Bailee never has and i doubt he ever will, but the two tiels i birdsit from time to time (Banjo and Sunny) both do it lots.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

hugs doesn't beak bang either... not that i've heard. Have you had these guys dna'ed? My gosh they sure are tricky. Can't seem to make up there mind as if they are females or acting males haha.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Dooby does it on everything that he thinks should be his.....my mobile, my camera, my keyboard.....on and on and on.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i think he is a male stretch beak bans but the new male i rescued don,t not yet anyway


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> Dooby does it on everything that he thinks should be his.....my mobile, my camera, my keyboard.....on and on and on.


Ollie and Lee are the same way they beak bang everything in there path including me


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

No I didn't have them dna'd. Chiclet is the one doing all the whistles and Mojo is knocking on everything. They are just confused I guess. lol


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

none of my male tiels do it - if they do i've never seen them do it 

but the 2 quakers in my room both do it. but with Quakers you can't do the "males do this females don't" because both males and females do the same things in the quakers lol


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Mabey Mojo is a boy? Spike beak bangs on my hand when Iam typing on the keyboard. You could always get them dna tested


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babi said:


> No I didn't have them dna'd. Chiclet is the one doing all the whistles and Mojo is knocking on everything. They are just confused I guess. lol


I think you should just do the dna, they are just to confusing


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

Chiclet has broke some blood feathers in the past and has bled alot. I just can't bring myself to make them bleed for my own satisfaction. I really wish I could though.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

lol laura stretch beak bangs on my arm as well and my knee


----------



## birdboykaufman (Nov 15, 2007)

huh... Pumpkin does it to. She mainly does it in her cage when she wants attention.


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

Yes I agree with Bea! Banjo and Sunny do it all the time. Bea told me and we have read that its a possession thing letting everyone know what ever he taps on belongs to him!


----------



## Beckyjean81 (Mar 21, 2008)

Oscar bangs his beak on everything, even me sometimes!  I was told when I bought him that he is a male, but I never had him DNA tested. It just seems like such a macho boy thing to do, that if I had any doubts as to his sex, he has definitely set me straight, haha.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Beckyjean81 said:


> It just seems like such a macho boy thing to do


:lol: That explains why Bailee doesn't do it then!!!


----------

